
To David Chang, the ‘ethnic’ food aisle is racist. Others say it’s convenient - __i___ii____
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/voraciously/wp/2019/09/30/to-david-chang-the-international-food-aisle-is-a-last-bastion-of-racism-others-see-it-differently/
======
airbreather
So grouping of like objects, or objects with a common origin is racist?

So does that mean saying Mexicans come from Mexico (just as an example) is
racist?

What next, supermarket shelves have a Dewey system, or have to be stacked in
relative order of latitude and longitude of point of manufacture?

This is batshit crazy, does the world not have bigger problems to worry about?

